

The Complete Guide to Not Giving a F**k - Garbage
http://inoveryourhead.net/the-complete-guide-to-not-giving-a-fuck/

======
DjDarkman
Reminds me of this: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wS5xOZ7Rq8>

------
wallflower
"People don't care how much you know until they know how much you care"

